

Tin-Can: building a one-to-many messaging app sans Internet or cell service - markkat
http://hubski.com/pub?id=79311

======
bigdebe
I'm interested to see this in action. I think the side load will be super
beneficial in some of the scenarios you've talked about.

------
markkat
mk here. Development is ongoing, and we are open to
suggestions/critiques/advice.

Thanks!

